# KOYORAD Alloy Radiators R32/33/34/35 GTR



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We carry the largest stock in Europe of Koyorad Alloy radiators at Sumo Power. Designed and made in Japan as you would expect quality is second to none. Years of experience in Japanese tuning have proven that the R-core 53mm high flow design are for the price range proven to be the best flowing and of the highest quality in there price range

**If you are the owner of a BNR34 some other Brands don***8217;t specifically fit and require modification which is not needed with Koyo brand they are made to fit exactly **



Here is the R-core 53mm range designed specifically to fit your car-

R32 GTR ***8211; BNR32
https://www.sumopower.com/Brands/KO...ssan-Skyline-R32-GTR-WIDE-FIN-PITCH-KL020214R
£296.00

R33 GTR & GTS-T 
https://www.sumopower.com/Brands/KO...or-Nissan-Skyline-GTR-R33-53mm-Core-KL020442R
£300.00

ER34 GT-T
https://www.sumopower.com/Brands/KO...-Skyline-MTM-ER34-RB25DET-53mm-Core-KL020439R
£296.00

R34 GTR (BNR34)
https://www.sumopower.com/Brands/KOYORAD/Rad-Skyline-Man-0199-KL020879R
£308.92

R35 GTR (all)
https://www.sumopower.com/Brands/KOYORAD/Koyorad-Alloy-Radiator-Nissan-GTR-R35-48mm-Core-KH022360U06
£346.28


Please PM me if you wish to place an order or go directly to www.sumopower.com to order your radiator today. 

Thanks 

Rich


----------



## ashleyishiding (Apr 27, 2017)

Just want to double check the 53mm Rad you have for the R34GTR fits without mods and still keeps the fan and cowling right?

need to check as the attached pic doesnt have the cowling fitted


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Ashley 

Think the 34 in pic has electric fans fitted. Yes 100% the OE cowl fits to the Koyo.

And unlike some of the Chinese made radiators it is the correct height and fits the mounts perfectly.

Rich


----------

